# Youtube



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

www.aquatic-experts.com http://www.youtube.com/user/fishfromvenezuela


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

this should be pinned


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY cool video!
The blues on that fish are stunning.

Here's another video on YouTube by the same guy...
This time catching a gorgeous_ S. altuvei_.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

go to his youtube page named fishfromvenezuela search the word piranha in his videos


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Isn't the guy in blue shirt G from Shark Aquarium?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Yup I correct myself it is G after watching all the clips.


----------

